# Clinic choices & Family med history worries....



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

[size=13pt]Hi all, I am very new to this. Have been considering ivf since DH started his chemotherapy a few months ago. We have sperm frozen, but will prob not be eligible for nhs funding as hubby has kids from previous marriage (don't even get me started on the fairness of this!)

We have been looking into egg sharing programs, and I have to say i may be inclined to go down this route regardless of nhs funding as it seems a great chance to be helping another waiting woman at the same time.

Have a list of 4 clinics with good success rates that all offer egg sharing:

CRM, Lister, LWC, and The Bridge Centre. 

A concern I have though is about my family medical history. My mother and maternal aunt both had breast cancer in their 50s. Is this something that would disqualify me from egg sharing? I dont know if they count as inherited cancer, but I really hope it will not effect my chances 

Any comments, advice and or recommendations gratefuly received! Am under 35 and no known fertility or health problems of my own.

Thanks in advance,
Em


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would ring the egg share co-ordinators up and ask them before you start applying. i have used DE from CRM and they are v good, I also had an appt at the Lister and was impressed by them. I had treatment at the Bridge and wouldn't rec them but things may have changed. You alo need to look at their IVF success for yourself.
Good luck


----------



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

[size=12pt]Thanks JJ, I have emailed the clinics, thanks for the recommendations too!


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am currently Egg sharing at herts/Essex fertility clinic? Have you considered them? I can't fault them in anyway at all. 

It's a lovely intimate clinic and the staff have been amazing.

They also have a brilliant success rate too  

Any questions feel free to message me and good luck x


----------



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, however it looks like I will have to be tested for the faulty BRCA gene, several clinics have got back to me saying the same thing, as I have 2 close family members with breast cancer.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emcat I guess that is only fair to the recipients who wouldn't know of your history, you are making a concerted decision in full knowledge to TTC with your family's history etc, but the recipient wouldn't know or have that choice, so the clinic would have to do it on their behalf.  I accepted DE's from a carrier of CF (not a suffer, so it won't effect the offspring but may in the next generation).


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a ballenced translocation, which was only picked up on  when trying to do egg share. Needless to say I i can not longer egg share, but very very greatful I found out as I actually needed pgd.  

Hope the test goes well. Xxx


----------



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for your comments guys. I am not saying it is unfair on the part of the clinic. I totally get why they screen people. Its more life that is unfair! I think i was against having the test before because even if it is positive there is nothing that can be done, so I didnt think it worth it.

I will re-evaluate, but also I need to speak to my female cousins about it, as it potentially has an effect on them too etc!

Trying to stay positive about everything, but it gets hard occasionally, as I know you are all aware!


----------

